# Girl pregnant - w/o DTD.



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Wasn't sure how to word the title, but this article is just fascinating to me.

http://abcnews.go.com/print?id=9732562


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I saw that yesterday, and was shocked. I was also happy I was not a part of "early infertility treatments."


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I know, right? I didn't realize that was done back in the day.


----------



## Freedom~Mama (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow I have never heard of anything like that.


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Interesting article. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Very strange!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

How freaking wierd (but cool!) is that??


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

wow! thats amazing...


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow - that's really interesting!


----------



## ErinYay (Aug 21, 2008)

And no toilet seats were involved! Wowsers!


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErinYay* 
And no toilet seats were involved! Wowsers!

Or a swimming pool


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

isnt this from a really old scientific paper? like years old?
i wonder why it's in the new now?


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

wow.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Here's what I don't get...if she doesn't have a vagina how/why is she ovulating? because wouldn't she then NEED to have a period to shed out that lining every month??? where is the blood going?


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

oh good question. you would think that would have been a problem, like she would have had issues before. interesting.

h


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

The article I read said that it must have been a first or second ovulation/cycle, as any more and she would have been in pain and needing surgical assistance in order to remove the menstrual flow that would be accumulating. I would imagine they do a drain of some sort on women who are born with this condition.


----------

